# Is my hedgehog a lesbian?



## Kdavies93 (Dec 17, 2014)

Well the weirdest thing is going on, my girl hedgehog had babies and as you do I've seperated the boys just so no accidents happen again but now mummy hedgehog (sally) seems to be mounting her baby girl it's stressing her out and I don't know why she's doing it :/ anyone?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would separate mom & daughter so they can each have their own space and you don't end up with any fights.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

She's not doing it as a sexual thing but to establish dominance. This can lead to fighting so they need to be separated just like Lilysmommy said.


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

Mounting for dominance is common in loads of species.  But not much fun for whoever is getting mounted....


----------

